# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wiederanstieg PSA 10 Jahre nach radikaler Prostata-OP

## Siegfried51

Ich erlebe momentan einen Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes 10 Jahre nach meiner Prostata-OP.

Ich wurde im Jahr 2010 einer radikalen Prostata-OP unterzogen (PSA vor OP: 2,8!! Gleason Score 6)

Befund nach OP: Tumorstadium T2c; Nx, Mx, PSA bis zum Jahr 2020 0,03. Danach langsamer Anstieg auf 0,05, danach 0,08 und jetzt auf 0,15.

Vermute ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Wie wird das behandelt? Bestrahlung?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Siegfried,
das läuft wohl auf eine Bestrahlung hinaus.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Siegfried, streng genommen kann ein ausschließlich biochemisches Rezidiv (also ohne andere Symptome) nur systemisch behandelt werden: es ist ja nicht bekannt, wo das PCa sitzt. Bei einer R1-Situation und/oder Rezidiv bald nach RPE vermutet man eher ein Lokalrezidiv, ein N1 würde auf übersehene Lymphknoten hindeuten, bei dir hat man keinen Hinweis, zumal ein Rezidv nach Gleason 3+3 selten ist. Die "Loge" mit mittelmäßiger Dosis und einige Lymphe mit weniger zu bestrahlen kann daher nicht nur nicht kurativ (aber immerhin PSA-senkend) sondern auch völlig daneben sein. Die Experten (und das Forum) diskutieren immer mal wieder, bei welchem PSA die Bestrahlung am Besten erfolgen soll. Die kann man nur einmal machen, aber heutzutage gibt es punktgenaue Bestrahlungen ("Cyberknife"), die bei einer folgenden genauen Lokalisierung des Rezidivs dann durch die vorherige pauschale Bestrahlung erschwert werden. Diese genaue Lokalisierung erst nach dem Versagen der ersten Bestrahlung oder einem weiteren Rezidiv zu machen finde ich im Übrigen generell falsch. Ein Abwarten bis PSA 0,4 oder auch ein wenig mehr ist zulässig: dann ein geeignetes Ganzkörper-PET/CT und es besteht eine gute Chance auf eine Lokalisierung.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Martin,
herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich möchte noch etwas hinzufügen: Ich habe bis jetzt keinerlei andere Symptome, Lymphknoten waren tumorfrei, aber eine R1-Situation. Nach der OP hatte ich keinerlei Therapie mehr. Mich wundert nur, dass nach 10 Jahren der PSA wieder einsteigt und das beunruhigt mich eben.

Liebe Grüße Siegfried

----------


## Georg_

Die R1 Situation würde für eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge sprechen. Ich kenne Ärzte, die den Gleason Score der Kapselüberschreitung bestimmen lassen. Wenn dies ein Gleason 6 ist, wird nichts weiter unternommen. Du hast ja nur Gleason 6. Bei einem Gleason 6 passiert ja offenbar nichts durch die Kapselüberschreitung, nur nach 10 Jahren oder später kann sich doch etwas bemerkbar machen.

----------


## MartinWK

Den R1 hatte ich überlesen.
Im Augenblick ist kein Handlungsbedarf.

----------


## hartmuth

> Mich wundert nur, dass nach 10 Jahren der PSA wieder einsteigt und das beunruhigt mich eben.


Hallo Siegfried,
muß dich nicht beunruhigen. Das sind eben die Gleason-3-Tumore, bei denen ein kleines Restchen 10 Jahre braucht, bis es sich im PSA bemerkbar macht. Nicht umsonst gibt es eine Empfehlung, bei Gleason 3+3 AS u. U. zu machen. Ich hoffe, du hattest keine Folgewirkungen von der OP. Das kleine Ding kannst du irgendwann wegschießen. Alles Gute.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Hartmut,

danke für deine Nachricht. Folgewirkung nach der OP hatte ich schon und zwar 3 x Anastomosenstriktur innerhalb von 9 Monaten.
Die ersten 2 x wurde geschlitzt, beim drittenmal wurde dann die Anastomose komplett neu gelegt. Bekam dann Cortison verschrieben und seitdem hab ich Ruhe.

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Siegfried

----------


## Georg_

> Bekam dann Cortison verschrieben und seitdem hab ich Ruhe.


Das interessiert mich. Aus welchem Grund hast Du Cortison bekommen? Was für ein Medikament war das, welche Dosis solltest Du nehmen und wie lange?

Georg

----------


## Niko52

Der Grund könnte sein, dass man damit eine evtl. übermäßige Proliferation an der Anastomose unterdrücken möchte. An der Anastomose entsteht quasi eine Mininarbe. Bei übermäßiger Narbenbildung ist eine Striktur wahrscheinlich. Mit Glukokortikoiden werde die Narbenbildung bebremst. Allerdings zweischneidiges Schwert, da Kostison auch die Wundheilung bremst.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Georg,

ich bekam das Cortison wegen übermäßig starker Narbenbildung am Blasenhals. Das Medikament hieß Prednisolon 75 mg. es wurde mir 75 mg für 3 Tage verschrieben, dann 50 mg, dann 25 mg, danach 12,5mg und letztendlich 5 mg, die solange eingenommen werden sollten, bis ein Zeitraum von 6 Wochen insgesamt Cortisoneinnahme bestehen.
Ich habe allerdings die einzelnen Dosen eine ganze Woche lang eingenommen, sodas ich auf einen Zeitraum von ca. 12 Wochen kam.

Ich hoffe, Dir mit dieser Info geholfen zu haben.

Freundliche Grüße

Siegfried

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank Siegfried! Das waren ja durchaus hohe Dosen, jedenfalls anfangs. Aber es hat ja geholfen.

----------


## MartinWK

Kortison hilft immer und bei allem, sagt mein Arzt. Nur soll man es nicht dauerhaft nehmen, und man muss es unbedingt ausschleichen. Auch Siegfrieds letzte Dose von 5mg sollte man noch 2x halbieren.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

bei Abirateron soll man täglich 10 mg Prednison nehmen. Ich glaube die wenigsten werden das ausschleichen wenn Zytiga nicht mehr wirkt. Welche Probleme werden denn durch das Ausschleichen vermieden?

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg,



> Welche Probleme werden denn durch das Ausschleichen vermieden?


Die Gabe von Prednison regelt die Produktion von Cortisol in den Nebennieren herunter. Bei plötzlichem Abbruch der Prednisongabe sind die NN dann nicht in der Lage den Bedarf an Cortisol abzudecken. Die Folgen sind Müdigkeit, Schwäche, Gelenkschmerzen usw. 
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## RalfDm

> Die Gabe von Prednison regelt die Produktion von Cortisol in den Nebennieren herunter.


Falsch. *Abirateron* regelt die *Testosteron*produktion der Nebennieren herunter, damit den Krebszellen auch diese 5-10 % der Gesamtproduktion nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Wer schon lange dabei ist, erinnert sich vielleicht, dass manche Mengen zu diesem Zweck das oral einzunehmende Antipilzmittel Ketoconazol (Nizoral®) einnahmen, das einen ähnlichen Effekt auf die Nebennieren hat. Mit Abirateron hatte sich Ketoconazol erledigt.
Aber Abirateron legt auch die Produktion anderer Hormone herunter, die von den Nebennieren produziert werden, darunter Cortison/Cortisol, das der Körper aber weiterhin benötigt. Darum die Substitution mit Prednison. 



> Bei plötzlichem Abbruch der Prednisongabe sind die NN dann nicht in der Lage den Bedarf an Cortisol abzudecken. Die Folgen sind Müdigkeit, Schwäche, Gelenkschmerzen usw.


Richtig.

Ralf

----------


## Barnold

Einspruch Ralf,



> Zitat von *Barnold*_Die Gabe von Prednison regelt die Produktion von Cortisol in den Nebennieren herunter.
> 
> _
> 
> Falsch. *Abirateron regelt die Testosteronproduktion der Nebennieren herunter,*


 Das Gegenteil habe ich ja gar nicht behauptet, es geht doch um die Frage des Ausschleichens von Prednison, und das regelt sehr wohl die Produktion von Cortisol herunter.
Hier ein Link: https://www.charite.de/service/press...son_auskommen/
wird hier zwar für die Rheumatherapie beschrieben, nichtsdestotrotz gilt das für jede Anwendung von Prednison bzw. Glucocorticoiden allgemein.
Arnold

----------


## RalfDm

Ebenfalls Einspruch:
Wenn nicht Abirateron die Produktion aller von den Nebennieren produzierten Hormone - also auch die des Cortisons - herunterregeln würde, *gäbe es keinen Grund, Prednison/Prednisolon zu verabreichen*, und zwar von Anfang an. Mag ja sein, dass dadurch zusätzlich die körpereigene Cortison-Produktion heruntergeregelt wird, aber das ist sekundär. In Deinem Link heißt es: 



> Darüber hinaus unterdrücken diese Präparate _langfristig_ die Produktion  von körpereigenem Kortison in der Nebenniere, was zu Müdigkeit, Übelkeit  bis hin zum Blutdruckabfall führen und lebensbedrohlich werden kann.


Wie langfristig ist "langfristig"?
Mit dem Ausschleichen habe ich Dir oben schon recht gegeben. Die körpereigene Produktion muss erst wieder anspringen.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Ralf und Arnold,

ich glaube, ihr redet irgenwie aneinander vorbei.

Die Einnahme eines Cortison-Präparates bewirkt, dass die Nebennieren die körpereigene Produktion von Cortison runterfahren.
Höre ich mit der Einnahme des Präparates plötzlich auf, können die Nebennieren nicht schnell genug wieder die körpereigene Produktion hochfahren. Das kann im Extremfall dann sogar tödlich enden. Deshalb das Ausschleichen, damit die Nebennieren Zeit haben, die Produktion wieder aufzunehmen.

Abirateron drosselt die Cortison-Produktion zusätzlich, weswegen auf jeden Fall ein Cortison-Präparat zusätzlich eingenommen werden muss.

Das Ausschleichen beim Absetzen von Cortison-Präparaten, die regelmäßig eingenommen wurden,  ist auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig.

Habe selber in Zusammenhang mit schweren Allergien und Asthma schon seit frühester Jugend jede Menge Cortison-Präparate zu mir nehmen müssen und deshalb weiß ich darüber auch ein klein wenig.

Also, Recht habt ihr beide. Aber eure Argumentation ist für unsere Leser etwas verwirrend, finde ich.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
man muß unterscheiden: Das Cortison-Präparat bei Einnahme von Abirateron dient als Ersatz für die durch das Abi bewirkte Reduktion des körpereigenen Cortisols. Dagegen die Einnahme von Cortison-Präparaten bei entzündlichen Vorgängen im Körper (z.B. Rheuma) ist eine Therapie mit dem Ziel, den Cortison-Spiegel im Körper über das normale Maß hinaus zu erhöhen, um die Entzündung zu bekämpfen. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Möglicherweise hängt es einfach von der Dosis und Dauer ab, ob ein Absetzen des Cortison-Präparats über ein Ausschleichen erfolgen soll. Der Link von Arnold läßt tatsächlich offen, was unter „langfristig“ zu verstehen ist. Es kann also nicht geklärt werden, ab wann das zugeführte Cortison die körpereigene Cortisol-Produktion beeinträchtigt, weil sie heruntergeregelt wurde.
Als ich mein ABI absetzte, habe ich auch gleichzeitig die 10mg Prednisolon abgesetzt, ohne ausschleichen. Die Produktion meines körpereigenen Cortisols kam sofort wieder in Gang. Jedenfalls kam es zu keinen entzündlichen Ausschlägen, wozu es bei Abi ohne Cortison ganz schnell gekommen wäre.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Arnold,

danke für Deinen Einsatz, für das, was da gemacht wird und geschieht, Verständnis zu schaffen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

In der Literatur wird die Ergänzung von Abirateron mit Prednison vor allem zur Vermeidung eines  Mineralokortikoidexzesses begründet:

_Abiraterone (Zytiga®, Janssen Cilag) führt als CYP17-Inhibitor zu einer Hemmung der Androgenbiosynthese in den Nebennieren, den Hoden aber vor allem auch in den Tumorzellen selber. Durch die potente Androgenbiosynthese Hemmung kann es durch einen negativen Feed-Back-Loop zu einer ACTH-Aufregulierung mit konsekutivem Mineralokortikoidexzess kommen. In diesem Sinne sind die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen von Abiraterone auf diesen Hormonüberschuss zurück zu führen, nämlich Hypokaliämie, Flüssigkeitsretention und Hypertonie. Das sekundäre Mineralokortikoid Exzess Syndrom kann durch Gabe von Prednison teilweise unterdrückt werden, weshalb es in dieser Kombination verabreicht wird._ http://docplayer.org/75013869-Behand...oms-mcrpc.html

Ich glaube ein Urologe wird oft dem Patienten kein Ausschleichen des Prednisons empfehlen. Aber wenn man dies über ein Jahr genommen hat, wird es sicherer sein es auszuschleichen. Man halbiert dann meist die Dosis jede Woche. Wenn man ganz vorsichtig ist, teilt man zum Schluss die 5 mg Tablette. Es gibt dazu aber keine Leitlinienempfehlung, die mir bekannt wäre.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Ralf, Georg,
leider habe ich unglücklich formuliert, aber Georg hat das ja jetzt zusammenfassend besser erklärt. Damit können wir diese Diskussion ad acta legen.
Nichts für ungut.
Arnold

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Martin,
ich war heute bei meinem Urologen wegen dem Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes auf 0,15. Er hat mich zur CT-MRT überwiesen. Vorher soll ich noch beim Hausarzt den Kreatininwert und GFR abnehmen lassen.
Was hat das zu bedeuten? Ich gehe jedenfalls mit einem unguten Gefühl zur MRT.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Blacksheep

Die beiden Laborwerte werden für fast jede CT oder MRT-Untersuchung benötigt, bei denen ein jodhaltiges Kontrastmittel intravenös verabreicht werden soll. Ganz einfach, um sicher zu sein, dass die Nieren- und Ausscheidungsfunktion unbeeinträchtigt sind und das Kontrastmittel entsprechend wirken und wieder ausgeschieden werden kann.

----------


## MartinWK

Was ist denn ein CT-MRT?

----------


## MartinWK

> bei Abirateron soll man täglich 10 mg Prednison nehmen. Ich glaube die wenigsten werden das ausschleichen wenn Zytiga nicht mehr wirkt. Welche Probleme werden denn durch das Ausschleichen vermieden?


Die Situation bei Abirateron wurde ja ausführlich diskutiert. Die Gabe zur Wundheilung wird ausgeschlichen, weil es hier so gut erklärt wird: https://www.rheuma-online.de/rheuma-...geschlichen-w/
Die 3mg körpereigene Tagesproduktion sind der Grund, warum 5mg als letzte Dosis immer noch zu viel zum einmaligen Absetzen sind. Natürlich sind die Probleme dann viel kleiner als beim Absetzen bei 25mg. Es gibt eben vorsichtige Ärzte und andere.

----------


## Georg_

Hier ein Bild aus Santis/Saad in dem eine Empfehlung für das Ausschleichen von Prednison dargestellt wird:



Offenbar soll bei einer längerfristigen, niedrigen Dosis das Ausschleichen langsamer stattfinden.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...90429516001461
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11916-012-0273-z
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...592-5/fulltext

----------


## Siegfried51

So genau weiss ich das auch nicht. MRT arbeitet mit einem starken Magnetfeld, CT mit Röntgenstrahelen.

Bei mir kommt sicher MRT zum Einsatz. Was der Zusatz CT bedeutet, weiss ich auch nicht.

----------


## Georg_

Vielleicht meint der Arzt CT oder MRT, je nachdem welches Gerät gerade frei ist. Mich haben sie auch schon kurz vor dem Termin angerufen und gefragt, ob sie statt MRT auch ein CT machen können weil ihnen das terminlich besser passte.

----------


## MartinWK

Ein MRT oder ein CT werden bei dem PSA-Wert nichts sehen. Selbst ein PSMA PET/CT dürfte keine zuverlässigen Erkenntnisse bringen. Ist das CT bereits zur Bestrahlungsplanung gedacht? Auf der Überweisung steht doch sicher etwas darüber, welche Körperteile untersucht werden sollen und wozu, z.B. "Z.n. RPE, PSA-Anstieg, Ausschluß Met. Becken". Die sind in der Regel bei der Terminanfrage mitzuteilen, da sie Gerät und Dauer der Untersuchung bestimmen.
Ich würde dem Radiologen bzw. seiner Helferin am Telefon den Fall schildern und fragen, was das nutzen soll. Bei meinem PSMA PET/CT sagte die Ärztin, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht wisse, was ich bei ihr soll, ein erkennbares Rezidiv wäre in der Situation nicht zu erwarten. Da das mpMRT aber unklar gewesen war machte ich die Untersuchung trotzdem - negativ. Ein Jahr später war das mpMRT eindeutig un deine Biopsie ebenso.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Martin,
danke für Deine ausführlichen Antworten. Auf meiner Überweisung steht folgendes: MRT kleines Becken erbeten. Radiatio geplant.
PSA-Rezidiv nach RPE.

Gruß Siegfried

----------


## MartinWK

Einen Versuch ist das MRT vielleicht wert. Es könnt ja ein einzelner 5mm durchmessender Herd zu finden sein, oder das Rezidiv zeigt sehr wenig PSA und ist dann schon größer. Andererseits ist der Arzt offenbar der Meinung, dass möglichst ganz früh schon bestrahlt werden soll: dazu sind die Meinungen hier und bei den Profis geteilt. Und wenn nichts gesehen wird: soll dann trotzdem sofort bestrahlt werden? Oder wartet man ab bis 0,4 und macht dann wieder ein Bild? Die Aussagekraft eines MRT bezüglich Lymphknotenmetas ist nicht so gut, vermutlich wird irgendwas gesehen werden, aber was?
Ein unklarer Befund kann vielleicht als Anlaß dienen, dem Kassenpatienten ein PSMA PET/CT zu verschaffen, welches bei dann PSA 0,4 nicht nur etwas sehen wird, sondern auch die Bestrahlungsplanung beeinflussen wird.

Einfacher wäre es, bei 0,4 (oder 0,5) ein PSMA PET/MRT zu machen, das sind zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.

----------

